# New for 2012



## zmudshark

I see a Nuovo Classico, with chrome lugs and a flat fork crown, but can not find any info. Anyone know the scoop?


----------



## greg75

And a quill stem too! Looks great. Interestingly the headbadge looks to be an older style design.


----------



## dodger150

*Nuovo Classico*

De Rosa Bicycles - BIKEADELIC: Nuovo Classico 2012 – The Classic!

From what I can see, it looks like a Neo Primato with a Quill Stem.


----------



## zmudshark

Somehow, I think it is not a Neo Primato with a different fork and chromed lugs, but I would sure like to know.

So far, no info from De Rosa.


----------



## Sharknose

Oh wow, that's a beautiful looking bike - the green with chrome lugs. Would love to have one like that, maybe with the Athena groupset in chrome to match.


----------



## zacolnago

Looks fantastic. I wonder why go to all that effort with a quill stem and then put a carbon chorus group on it. The silver alu Athena would look so much better.


----------



## nemorino

De Rosa | PASSIONE BICI | Kollektionen | 2012 | Stahl | Nuovo Classico 

here you can find some info

The weight of the frame and fork is the same of the neo primato's


----------



## velodog

It kinda does look like a Primato with a different fork. 
I woulda liked to have seen DeRosa stamped chainstay caps instead of the fastback attachment and maybe horizontal dropouts and brake cable guides run on the top of the top tube.


----------



## dodger150

Although I too would love to see a new model, the more I look into this, the more I think the Nuovo Classico is a re-branded Neo Primato with a new front end and chrome lugs.

As noted above, the weight is about the same and the geometry chart (at Derosanews) is identical. The seat stay construction is the same (the old NC had the end brazed and stamped as mentioned), and the pictures on this site look virtually identical.

derosanews - il ciclismo del mondo De Rosa on-line

I have a Neo Primato and love it. But, In this age of lean production practices, I think (sadly) seeing a major company produce multiple models in the nitch steel market) is a thing of the past. DeRosa at least offers the Corum and NP, and the NC will at least be another option, but I think it will just be cosmetic.

My NP came with a threadless Carbon Fork (not right I know). I have always had it in mind to find a traditional steel one at some point. Now I know what a nice Flat Crown will look like


----------



## zmudshark

The old Nuovo Classico was virtually identical to the old Primato, except for the tubing. No De Rosa stamp on the seat stay caps.


----------



## dodger150

zmudshark said:


> The old Nuovo Classico was virtually identical to the old Primato, except for the tubing. No De Rosa stamp on the seat stay caps.


Z... you're right... I always thought the NC had the seat stays attached to the sides of the seat tube, but I just checked some images, and old Primato and NC had the same arrangement. Do you know how the materials compared? Was the Primato stiffer than the NC... or vice versa? It would be nice if the new NC had a different ride than the NP... another choice....


----------



## zmudshark

The old NC was CroMo TSX/SLX, AFAIK. The Primato was the superior Nivacrom EL/OS.

It is my understanding that the new models are Dedacciai, NTTAWWT.

For me, the flat fork crown and diamond chain stays set De Rosa apart, though I'm not sure how much ride difference it really makes. My newest De Rosa is a late Primato, so I can't speak for the Deda tubes.

Back in the day, a De Rosa built the steel/TI De Rosa's, not sure today, apart from the Ti models, which, I think, are all built by Doriano.


----------



## Papimax

I think the Classico looks outstanding, but has anybody heard about a De Rosa in stainless steel?


----------



## merckxman

Doriano does the Ti framebuilding, see:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Ti Framebuilding by Doriano De Rosa

He's the only heir of the big name families (De Rosa, Colnago, Pinarello) that does any framebuilding.


----------



## greg75

zmudshark said:


> The old Nuovo Classico was virtually identical to the old Primato, except for the tubing. No De Rosa stamp on the seat stay caps.


Agree with you on the similarity of the NC with the Primato, but I have seen a couple of NCs with stamped seat stays. 

Here's one here.

De Rosa Diamante

I think the model must have spanned the changeover from traditional to fastback seat stay configuration. A lot of the NCs I've seen with stamped seat stays have been two tone with the head tube and seat tube a bright contrasting colour.


----------



## zmudshark

Agreed, I have also seen bikes labeled Primato (not repaints/mislabeled) that were made from Cyclex steel and have stamped seatstays. 

I think there may have been many 'transition' bikes that don't fit the mold.

In any case, give me a Primato in EL/OS, any day of the week. Damn near perfect bike.



greg75 said:


> Agree with you on the similarity of the NC with the Primato, but I have seen a couple of NCs with stamped seat stays.
> 
> Here's one here.
> 
> De Rosa Diamante
> 
> I think the model must have spanned the changeover from traditional to fastback seat stay configuration. A lot of the NCs I've seen with stamped seat stays have been two tone with the head tube and seat tube a bright contrasting colour.


----------



## dodger150

I just found this article:

Eurobike 2011: De Rosa launch all new King RS, retro steel Nuovo Classic + 2013 TT bike sneak peek | road.cc | The website for pedal powered people: Road cycling, commuting, leisure cycling and racing. Voted the UK's number 1 cycling website at the 2

It states the bike is made from "Columbus Deda Zero Chromo tubes". I think the Columbus part is a mistake (unless they bought Dedaccai). Regardless, I believe the Deda Zero is the same material as the current Neo Primato.


----------



## zmudshark

They also called him 'Hugo' De Rosa.


----------



## ultimobici

zmudshark said:


> They also called him 'Hugo' De Rosa.


Which is the English translation of Ugo.

Not very right on but no different to the local bike shop owner who insists on calling me Gianni instead of Sean.


----------



## ultimobici

zmudshark said:


> They also called him 'Hugo' De Rosa.


Which is the English translation of Ugo.

Not very right on but no different to the local bike shop owner who insists on calling me Gianni instead of Sean.


----------



## neorider

I have a NP in the same deep blue color. It looks the same to me except for the chromed parts and the quill stem. Also mine has a steel fork with the sloping rather than flat crown. I love the bike- my favorite ride despite having had a Merak and still having a Dual.


----------

